# phonewatch cost



## kellysayers (7 Feb 2008)

anyone know how much eircom phonewatch is per year for monitering?


----------



## basamin (7 Feb 2008)

its 292


----------



## kellysayers (7 Feb 2008)

thanks


----------



## eldiablo (29 May 2009)

Hi Basamin,

I was just wondering where you got the figure 262 for Eircom Phonewatch monitoring from? I got a quote from Eircom the other day the said it was €51.20 per month monitoring fee!! Over €600 per year! I'm astonished it's so expensive.. there isn't really that much involved in the service..


----------



## NorfBank (29 May 2009)

Does the €51.20 include line rental?
Mine is €24.42 per month.


----------



## VOR (29 May 2009)

kellysayers said:


> anyone know how much eircom phonewatch is per year for monitering?


 
Worth ringing the competition also to check prices. Try Top Security for a comparision.


----------



## muffin1973 (29 May 2009)

Ours is €39.66 a month???  I wonder how come so much more than yours Norfbank?  We do have phonewatch wireless because we don't have a landline but surely it wouldn't be that much more expensive... Must look into it.

M


----------



## QED (29 May 2009)

Ours is €25 (or very close to it) per month - Wireless.


----------



## muffin1973 (29 May 2009)

QED, are you a new customer?  We have had Phonewatch for about 3 years now...

M


----------



## Bill Struth (29 May 2009)

Mine costs €24.42.

Anyone know what the yearly test entails? Do I need to be at home for it?


----------



## muffin1973 (29 May 2009)

If they have ever done a yearly test on our system, we weren't at home for it


----------



## NorfBank (29 May 2009)

muffin1973 said:


> If they have ever done a yearly test on our system, we weren't at home for it



Just set it off yourself and see how long it takes them to react


----------



## muffin1973 (29 May 2009)

LOL :d

my smiley isn't working properly : (


----------



## QED (29 May 2009)

muffin1973 said:


> QED, are you a new customer?  We have had Phonewatch for about 3 years now...
> 
> M



Just over a year now - I think I do remember getting a letter about an additional maintenance fee or something - I haven't started paying it though. Maybe it was an extra monthly charge to cover batteries, etc.?


----------



## muffin1973 (29 May 2009)

Am such a safety girl, I could well have gone for some extra security measure they might have offered back when we initially got it - will have to have a look at the agreement to see what I'm getting... Still, good to have a heads-up that we might be able to save some money..

M


----------



## colm (29 May 2009)

Around €300 is what you should pay including a service contract . ie If you are paying that or more you should not be paying extra for call outs as well.
Eircoms prices vary a lot because of their sales techniques.
Its really a case of what they can get out of you.
Shop around, any installation company can supply you with monitoring.


----------



## Bill Struth (15 Sep 2009)

OCM Security said:


> Eircoms prices are a joke it's true what Colm said its all about what they can get out of you!!! Why don't you elimanate the monitoring charge and just get a digi dialler fittet so the alarm will be contacting you directly?? Your just cutting out the middle man but also saving alot of money!


 I was just talking to my better half about doing something like this the other day.

Can I just cancel the phonewatch, keep all the sensors etc, and install something that sends me a text or something when the alarm goes off?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Squonk (15 Sep 2009)

While we wait for Bill to respond.....I have a wireless Phonewatch unit manufactured by ITI (Interactive Technolgies Inc, USA), the model is "Concord". Can a "digi-dialler" be fitted to this? What's the ballpark price?


----------



## colm (18 Sep 2009)

If your alarm is still connected to the phone line it will still call their ARC in the event of an alarm or faults.
On most phone tarrifs this is a local call & would be free anyway.


----------



## jason (24 Sep 2009)

hi.
i have a simon alarm from eircom, anyone know if i can change from eircom to a different monitor station or even if i can get it to ring my phone ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## colm (25 Sep 2009)

You can but it important to change your home insurance policy also. failing to notify them will invalidate your     home insurance cover.


----------



## jason (25 Sep 2009)

do you know who i can get to do this for me ?
thanks


----------



## alt1 (2 Aug 2010)

muffin1973 said:


> If they have ever done a yearly test on our system, we weren't at home for it



How can they tell you your sensors work if they have not come out and tested them. If you look at your contract it will say if your paying them to service the alarm, If your paying then get them out to do it properly for you. Why wait till a burglar tests the sensors and then find out they dont work. I know they say they can dial into your alarm to test it. I can do this myself but i cant test your sensors over the phone.

Have you asked them about it ?


----------



## alt1 (2 Aug 2010)

jason said:


> do you know who i can get to do this for me ?
> thanks



If you did not get this sorted send me a p.m and i will send you on info on this.


----------



## alt1 (2 Aug 2010)

I would shop around than pay the prices you are being charged. €200 for monitoring plus a maintenance contract for the year is average but i have seen alot of places charge more.


----------

